
Swarm Wants to Send Hundreds of Tiny CubeSats into Orbit - visviva
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/aerospace/satellites/swarm-wants-to-fly-the-sky-with-tiny-cubesats
======
visviva
As the article notes, Swarm is the same company that illegally launched their
first prototypes without FCC approval.

HN thread on that:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16555106](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16555106)

